# Panther Bugs and Incompatibilities (Post here)



## Giaguara (Oct 25, 2003)

For those of you have the official Panther now ...

What bugs have you find there? What incompatibilities? Which programs don't run properly? What seems just not to be working right? Post here.  ::angel::


----------



## bobw (Oct 25, 2003)

On Powerbook G4/400MHz, "c" key stiks. Doesn't type a c unless it's held down. No other problems so far.


----------



## callieX (Oct 25, 2003)

I just installed Panther on my 17in Powerbook.  It went well. Took about 40 minutes.  I have one error on startup.  I get the following:
The Application Transport Monitor could not be launched because of a shared library error.
"<Transport Monitor><Transport Monitor> <Hot SyncLib.PPC> <>"
I think it is my Palm software.  I haven't tried to Hot Sync yet.  I may have to find some updated software from Palm.  
If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.  It does not seem to cause any other problems.


----------



## bobw (Oct 25, 2003)

This is from MacFixIt yesterday;

Palm confirms that Desktop Software 4.1 problem We previously reportedproblems with the installation of Palm's Desktop Software 4.1 under Mac OS X 10.2.8. Now MacFixIt reader Kate has confirmed with Palm technical support that the software will have problems Mac OS X 10.3 (Panther) as well:


"The Palm Desktop software is not currently compatible with the Mac OS 10.3. Palm Engineers are aware of this issue and are working on an upgrade. Currently, there is no fix available for the issue, I suggest you to keep checking the following Palm web site for updates: http://www.palmone.com/us/support/downloads/"


UPDATE: Joshua Ochs reports a workaround for problems using HotSync, which are apparently the root of the incompatibility statement from Palm.


""It appears that the Palm Desktop installer is choking on installing the HotSync libraries. It further appears these can be copied over from Jaguar (or, if you're upgrading, then they'll already be in place). The critical files are in /Library/Application Support/Palm Hotsync and /Library/CFMSupport/Hotsync Libraries.


"I have not verified that a Hotsync will actually take place (as I have not finished upgrading), but this does resolve the problem of Hotsync Manager and others not launching with shared library errors.


Some readers have reported no problems running HotSync from a fresh installation of the Palm Desktop 4.1 software.


----------



## voice- (Oct 25, 2003)

The drawer in Poisoned went weird yesterday. It went a quarter of the screen too far to the left, leaving a huge gap between itself and the app main window and there was no clicking it...

I had a similar problem with Finder, I was dragging the cursor, and a file outside of the highlighted area was marked.

Warcraft 3 seems sluggish, more than with Jaguar at any rate.

Also, overall speed seems lowered. Disappointing, after 2 versions both raising the speed.

Exposé is cool thou


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2003)

The Preference Pane 'Better Sound' crashes System Preferences.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> On Powerbook G4/400MHz, "c" key stiks. Doesn't type a c unless it's held down. No other problems so far.



Bob, I have that same PowerbookG4/400MHz and I don't see that problem. I hope that helps. Good luck.


By the way, I repaired Permissions with Disk Utility and it fixed a lot of problems. I was really surprised.


----------



## natedog (Oct 25, 2003)

I recently installed an Nvidia GE Force4 MX 32MB video card prior to installing Panther.  I have an AGP G4 tower with Viewsonic G810 monitor.  Everything was working fine including switching to the highest resolutions possible.  Once I installed Panther (last night) my screen goes black after trying to boot up.  I get the initial gray screen with the Apple logo and spinning symbol but as soon as it switches to the blue screen the monitor goes black.  I have found that I can boot fine in safe mode including switching resolutions.  

Check pins, connectors, cables; all appear to be fine.  Even tried using a different adapter to connect the standard VGA to DVI.  It works fine when I switch back to the original OEM ATI card under Panther.  The new Nvidia card appears to only work fine under Panther in Safe Mode.  I didn't have this problem at all with Jaguar.  From install to boot it worked with numerous restarts and resolution changes.

I have zapped the PRAM and even removed the PRAM battery.

Any tips would be great!


----------



## 3mors (Oct 25, 2003)

mNo-IP client crashes.


----------



## lowmagnet (Oct 25, 2003)

The Finder will take about 50% of my processor after I open a finder window. If I close the window, it continues to take the processor's time. If I 'killall Finder' all returns to 0% processor use. 



			
				iTerm said:
			
		

> ps auwx | grep Finder
> ... 70.9  2.1 ... /System...Finder



Edited to add: Fixed!

First I trashed the prefs for Finder to get back to basics. Then I found a few situations where finder didn't flip out. One of the situations where it did flip is in the homedir for my primary user.

I did a little bit of experimentation and found that one of those DSC (digital camera) JPEGs was the culprit in combination with the 'Show item details' on the Cmd-J (view prefs) screen.


----------



## Hydroglow (Oct 25, 2003)

When I try to open a Chat window in iChat AV it keeps crashing. I keep getting permission denied in fink for /sw/bin/init.sh even in root. I cant encrypt my home folder it says it can't be mounted. 


iBook 500mhz G3 640MB 20GB 10.3


----------



## The Memory Hole (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmm...
GamepadCompanion does not work with Panther (at least in my experience). Also, the iChat AV icon in the menu bar no longer seems to work. It does not tell if I am logged in, or who is online... in fact, I cannot get log in from it. (Anybody else experience this?)


----------



## myotherpc'samac (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a Pretec iDisk tiny - one of those keyring flash drives.  It needed a patch to run on 10.2.x, and doesn't work on 10.3 - the patch won't install either.  Am sure that pretec will release a patch soon!  Their support email form doesn't appear to be responding at the moment...


----------



## maclick (Oct 26, 2003)

so far all is well with Panther, had to update my ASM menu. The old one killed the dock and it would not let the computer shut down.


----------



## akeel6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Printer setup utility wont add hp 5550 printer
keeps crashing? any others with this problem any suggestions?


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 26, 2003)

What about the VPN client? Is it working? Cause in "developer" 85 of mine and on the same hardware it wasn't working!


----------



## Markim (Oct 26, 2003)

I have a G4 Quicksilver 733 and was running 10.1.5 before installing Panther. I was looking forward to finally use my modem to send faxes but when I want to send a fax out of Word (the only application that I tried to do this with so far), I and all the other logged in users get logged out and the loggin window shows up.

iChat seems to be only compatible with AIM (AOL Instant Messenger) in regard of text chatting. Steve Jobs mentioned that video chats would not work (for now) but he didn't mention that audio chats wouldn't be compatible between the two systems either. I hope that iChatAV and AIM will soon be AV compatible!

Acrobat Reader, iMovie 3 and Stuffit Expander were deleted when I upgraded to Panther, so I had to reinstall them. This may have had to do with the fact that a message popped up during the installation of disk 2 telling me that the installation of additional programs was not successful.

If you use NetBarrier as a firewall, be aware that it won't run with Panther unless you upgrade to NetBarrier X3. Costs: $ 40.


----------



## Ifrit (Oct 26, 2003)

The 'A' key of my ibook G3 700MHz stopped working After A cleAn instAll of OSX 10.3. At leAst the upper cAse 'A' (shift+A) does work, so I believe  fAulty ibook keyboArd isn't the reAson...


----------



## pishnaris (Oct 27, 2003)

It might be helpful in analyzing bugs to note whether or not a pre-release version of Panther had been installed on the problem machine.


----------



## j79 (Oct 27, 2003)

firstly, regarding the "A" issue - it was found that an app called "Synergy" was causing the letter a to appear in uppercase only. remove or update the app to get your a back.

for the letter "C", there are reports that a program called "CopyPasteX" causes the C not to work. remove app to get c back. 

goodluck people.


----------



## Ifrit (Oct 27, 2003)

j79 said:
			
		

> firstly, regarding the "A" issue - it was found that an app called "Synergy" was causing the letter a to appear in uppercase only. remove or update the app to get your a back.
> 
> for the letter "C", there are reports that a program called "CopyPasteX" causes the C not to work. remove app to get c back.
> 
> goodluck people.



Thanks, I already found the source of this problem this morning. I am going to download the new (fixed) version of synergy ASAP.

---------

One hint:

If panther doesn't detect OS9 machines (shares) which are connected to a local network , simply check the 'clients connect through tpc/ip' checkbox in the "file sharing" control field at the concerning OS9 machines. BTW, you have to wait a moment until the computers apear in panther's network window.
Worked for me...


----------



## islim (Oct 27, 2003)

akeel6 said:
			
		

> Printer setup utility wont add hp 5550 printer
> keeps crashing? any others with this problem any suggestions?



Delete the printer from Print Centre and then add it on again. This should solve the problem.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 27, 2003)

The only system level bug I have encountered is the fact that on my iBook 700mhz G3 I can't set the trackpad speed to the 2nd bar from the fastest setting.  If i do this and close out system preferences pane it then resets itself back to the 3rd bar from the fastest...though i can set it at anything else and the setting stays.  Just sorta wierd...not a big deal at all though...has anyone else seen this happening?


----------



## eric halfabee (Oct 27, 2003)

I had the ASM problem but thats fixed now. Getting some bizzare file type/creator problems with Pagemaker files (yes we still use it now and again ). Anyway when trying to use the PM files from our archive they would loose their icons and would turn into a 'Unix Executable File'  see attached. 

Also when trying to use PM (6.0 and 6.5) in classic mode it would quit everything and log me out to the login screen. But so far so good very impressed, love Expose and fast user switching, just had to create a user to see it in action.


Cheers

eric


----------



## tysonbarber (Oct 28, 2003)

my keychain is all screwy, it keeps wanting me to reset to default keychain, so i put in my password and thats it. nothing changes at all and my passwords can't be stored because i have to keychain, even after making a new one,    how can i fix this


----------



## Ifrit (Oct 28, 2003)

Has anybody noticed that panther's smb 'networking' doesn't work, at least it doesn't work as well as as advertised. Honestly I feared  its not gonning to work that well , that day Steve announced "Its going to autotetect your network!!1!". Windows capability to autodetect network shares isn't that great, now problems were 'carried over' in the mac osx world. First, it takes to long until my network is detected. Granted, it works right out of the box after a restart, but after disconnecting, conneting to annother network or just a disconnect (pull the plug the of network cable out and back in) panther struggles to find my network shares. Its awfull. 
"Hm", I thought "its not going to work the new way, maybe my friend, the connect to server menu will be the sollution." I know the ip of my computers, I know the network shares and voila a dialoxe box comes up with a list of my shares. Select one, hit the ok button funny little striped loading bar appears, vanishes nothing happened, nothing is mounted on my desktop. It seems panther needs to list the shares you want to mount, in the network window first, before anthing happens. Sorry to say that, it's pretty much messed up. And restarting the comp after every network change isn't really a sollution (at least not a mac one)
Now just transfering some files before going to work has become hazzle in OSX 10.3.
Sure, my network worked before in 10.2. and no I didn't changed anthing at all.


----------



## doemel (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's a short list incompatibilities and problems I have come across in 7B85:

- the .zip files created with the Finder's "Create Archive" function seem to be some exotic ZIP variation: StuffIt Expander 7.0.3 just crashes, when I try to expand them. Version 8.0 on my brother's 10.2.8 tells him that he has a corrupt file when he tries to expand it. My main problem with this is that StuffIt Expander is the most widely used decompression application on Mac. (Since we're on that subject already I'd like to make a complaint about Aladdin's DropZip: It's files aren't compatible with WinZip. This leads me to the question: What the *^%$ is wrong with ZIP that every company seems to create their own flavour of ZIP-compression???)

- Eudora 5.2.1 is virtually unusable: Every time I select it I have to wait for ~30 seconds until it responds. Even selecting a different email in my inbox takes that long sometimes. I can't figure out what's the problem there. Immediately after I installed Panther it didn't seem so bad but the problem has become more grave this week.

- "locate" doesn't work anymore in the Terminal. I get an error message "locate: no database file /var/db/locate.database". Don't know how to fix that...


I'm pretty sure the Eudora problem can be fixed with an update (I just haven't dared to install v. 6 yet because Eudora updated can be quite messy on your mailboxes (at least the v. 4 -> v. 5 update was).
I'm not very optimistic with the ZIP archive problem since the incompatibilities there seem to reflect a general problem in the field of compression formats


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 28, 2003)

btv doesn't capture video on panther


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 28, 2003)

> - "locate" doesn't work anymore in the Terminal. I get an error message "locate: no database file /var/db/locate.database". Don't know how to fix that...



You must've did a clean install.  The database is made when the weekly cron script runs, but you can manually make it update by typing *sudo /usr/libexec/locate.updatedb* - it'll take a few seconds to do it, but you'll get your database back after that.


----------



## Neal Colingham (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a problem with my UMAX Astra scanner, I use Vuescan to drive the scanner and it was working fine on 10.2.8 but now with Panther the Scanner starts up but then abruptly stops and produces no output. I have downloaded the newest version but even that did not help. I have e-mailed Hamrick support with this problem.


----------



## bobw (Oct 28, 2003)

Eudora 6.0 updates 5.x with no problems and runs fine. Junk mail filter is great.


----------



## Bob Carr (Oct 28, 2003)

Julian Miller, author of CopyPaste, confirmed to me that CopyPaste 1.6 is the culprit in breaking the "c" in Panther. He tells me that he is working with Apple on the problem and will let CopyPaste users know when there is a fix. Disabling CopyPaste in login items fixes the problem.




			
				bobw said:
			
		

> On Powerbook G4/400MHz, "c" key stiks. Doesn't type a c unless it's held down. No other problems so far.


----------



## doemel (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Darkshadow and bobw  !

I upgraded to Eudora 6 today and the transition went as smooth as it's supposed to. Can't comment on the new spam filter functionality yet since I haven't received any spam in the past 5 hours (looks like a record time to me!).

I also updated the locate DB (it took a little longer than a few seconds on my full 60GB HD though) and this fixed the locate problem as well.

Remains my annoyance with Apple's ZIP format. Guess I'll still have to continue using ZipIt, which has been the most reliable application for this purpose in the past. It's not that I don't like it but Apple's Finder integration would be so much more convenient and efficient (and I don't really like Aladdin's approach to Finder integration).

I'm sure I'll come up with more problems...

A buddy of mine has come across a weird problem today: iChat (AV v.2) started acting really weird on his PowerBook on 10.3: He can audio chat with people but not text chat. He's tried it all: All new clean Panther installation, manual "seek and destroy" of any iChat files in /Library, ~/Library and other places but no luck whatsoever, the problem persists. Maybe I should also note that he has a .mac account. Has anyone here experienced (or heard of) a similar problem?


----------



## bobw (Oct 28, 2003)

*Bob Carr*

Thanks for the info on CopyPaste. I use that on both my machines. Doesn't affect the desktop, just the C key on the Powerbook.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 28, 2003)

I've noticed that the SMB doesn't work very well at all, at least the connect to servers seemed to work pretty well in 10.2...blah.  When i restart it seems to find my network fine...then if it sleeps, it's gone...if i log off and log back in it sometimes comes back...lol...maybe it might be fixed in Os 11.8.2.4...but i don't see a quick fix for this problem, heh.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Oct 29, 2003)

have a similar problem with my airport signal, Total Konfuzion. After sleep mode and wake up, I sometimes lose my airport signal. After logging off and back it's working again. Weird, huh?


----------



## callieX (Oct 29, 2003)

I have the same problem.  In Jaguar when I went to the connect to servers every node mac, pc and unix box was displayed.  Now in Panther I get nothing.  I hit the browse button and nothing happens. I checked my network settings everything seems to be working.  This was one feature my PC brethern really liked.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 29, 2003)

callieX said:
			
		

> I have the same problem.  In Jaguar when I went to the connect to servers every node mac, pc and unix box was displayed.  Now in Panther I get nothing.  I hit the browse button and nothing happens. I checked my network settings everything seems to be working.  This was one feature my PC brethern really liked.



My connection doesn't seem to dissapear at all....it's there, i can surf the web, just not browse my internal windows network.  It's too wierd....I'll turn off the airport and plug in an ethernet cable and i can see the networked computers, then i turn on the airport and it's working again.  Sometimes it just seems to "take it's time" and the network reappears when it feels like it, which isn't when i want it to, heh.  It shall be fixed(hopefully), i'm sure...that along with the trackpad speed problem.  I'm just glad i'm not the only one with this problem, heh.


----------



## jhawcroft (Oct 30, 2003)

I can also confirm network browsing is totally useless.  It did work when I first installed, but I don't see anything now, neither the AFP server or my PC.

Quite pleased with everything else though - just the speed increases well worth the upgrade.

Apple - fix the network so I can actually use it!


----------



## rongor (Oct 30, 2003)

callieX said:
			
		

> I just installed Panther on my 17in Powerbook.  It went well. Took about 40 minutes.  I have one error on startup.  I get the following:
> The Application Transport Monitor could not be launched because of a shared library error.
> "<Transport Monitor><Transport Monitor> <Hot SyncLib.PPC> <>"
> I think it is my Palm software.  I haven't tried to Hot Sync yet.  I may have to find some updated software from Palm.
> If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.  It does not seem to cause any other problems.




I had the same problem. I am at work and cannot remember the folder but if you drag the hotsynclib.ppc from the previus system folder to the current  system you can fix it.  You can email me at rongor@comcast.net and I'll get you the exact folder and file

Ron Goren


----------



## Isando (Oct 30, 2003)

doemel said:
			
		

> - "locate" doesn't work anymore in the Terminal. I get an error message "locate: no database file /var/db/locate.database". Don't know how to fix that...



Another thing you might try, instead of locate, is:

find / -name filename

The / indicates where you want to start your search. If you are looking for the inetd.conf file or a resume.doc, you could do:

find / -name inetd.conf
find /Users -name resume.doc

Anyway, just in case you didnt know about this command, I find it more useful than locate because there is no database to update.

As for my Panther bug: after I installed Panther, I downloaded Backup (not the beta), and installed it, eagerly waiting to use backup to restore loads of settings and files. No such luck. Every time I started the app, it would complain of an error and quit. So I had to manually restore everything by going to my idisk, then to the backup folder, and downloading everything bit by bit.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh oh...found yet another one.  Sometimes......when i reboot the system, my anti-aliasing setting defaults back to "best for CRT" instead of "best for LCD", that goes along with my mouse setting reverting back to the speed a speed that i didn't set and sometimes i find that my "system sounds" under the sound panel comes back on...i don't like system sounds, leave me alone! heh


----------



## rongor (Oct 30, 2003)

take the "HotSync Libraries" from "Previous System/Library/CFM Support and place it in the same folder in the current  /System/Library and HotSync should work

R Goren


----------



## djohnson (Oct 30, 2003)

I installed on a g4/500 using the Update avenue. Everything went fine. I tried the same routine on my 17 inch powerbook and it screwed up everything. Had to reformat and start from scratch. Other than that, I am impressed. Well worth the price of admission


----------



## dbonsall (Oct 30, 2003)

For some reason, Panther is not putting network hard drives on the desktop, despite that option being selected in Finder Preferences.

I double-click the network volume in a Finder window, and am asked to log in.  Then, the contents of the drive are displayed in the window, but the drive never appears on the desktop.


----------



## Ifrit (Oct 31, 2003)

Network Printig via Samba must be configured through CUPS.

The whole story:

Currently there is a printer (HP deskjet 5550) connected on a windows machine and its also shared on the network. 
Great feature, panther finds the printer share without problems. But it isn't possible to configure it through the print center.  It is just assumed that my printer is post script capable. And unfortunally the desktop printing feature isn't available for Samba printer. 

So, I decided to print the content of a 64kb jpg file. I went out of the room (big mistake), returned and found out that the printer was still printing (it printed around 20pages of 'stuff' which looked like post script commands > a sign that the network printer wasn't properly configured on the OSX side)

I opened up the CUPS web interface and selected the printer type (gimp-print driver and CUPS driver for HP5550 aren't available so I chose the generic HP 1.1 driver for new deskjet printer) 
After I edited my current configuration, print center and CUPS showed a NT-access error message if I tried to print. It seems print center links the printer entry to the network keychain and if you edit this configuration this link breaks. So you have to entry your username, password, workgroup into the printer network location field of CUPS.

After that it was possible to print. Because of the generic HP driver the quality of printed graphic is just as horrible as in Jaguar. Printing text is no problem.


----------



## ByerlyRips (Nov 2, 2003)

I already posted this in another thread before I saw this one.


I have a strange internet connect bug in Panther. Many times when I go to connect, I can't get it to dial unless I pick up my nearby phone after I hit connect. Once it starts to dial; I can hang up my phone.

Many times if don't pick up my phone, it'll just sit there trying to connect/disconnect. In order to stop it, I have to kill processes in in the Terminal (AppleModem, modemd, pppd). Then Internet Connect just flashes an error and I can start over. It's also sporadically disconnecting.

Anybody else experiencing anything like this?


Something else that's probably unrelated... Last night I noticed my computer was feeling sluggish. Ran top in Terminal and saw that tcsh was taking up 85% of CPU power. Didn't know if it would be alright to simply kill it so I logged out and back in; problem solved and haven't seen it reoccur yet. Any idea why this would happen. I also noticed that at the time there were multiple TCHSs running. Something like:

tcsh 85.0%
tcsh 0.0%
tcsh 0.0%


----------



## hunt045 (Nov 2, 2003)

Since I upgraded this morning to Panther the only system level problem, other than a few utilities that don't work, is my G4/AGP/450 will not go into a deep sleep.  After a couple of hours and a wake up, the cursor disappeared.  Reminiscent of the same problem with an older version of Jaguar; 10.1.2


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 2, 2003)

The lock in Accounts doesn't work (on mine anyway). Its locked but still allows me to change the settings (except user name and short name), on other panes like the Network the settings are greyed out as they are supposed to be.


eric


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 3, 2003)

bobw

I had a sticky key problem (A - Key) and found that it was caused by Synergy. Once I removed Synergy all was fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## bobw (Nov 3, 2003)

The "C" key problem on my Powerbook is being caused by Quickeys. It's a known problem and their working on an update. If I disable Quickeys, the C key works fine. I have the same version of Quickeys on my desktop, but don't have the C key problem.


----------



## sirharper (Nov 3, 2003)

iSync doesn't work to my non-dock iPod.


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 3, 2003)

Wierd that mounted servers don't show up on the desktop despite the preference settings, is everyone having this problem or is it just a few of us?

Also there doesn't seem to be an options screen when you connect to a server to add the login and password to keychain ... Do I really have to add this information into keychain manually everytime?


----------



## redptc (Nov 3, 2003)

VirtualPC 5 has totally flaked out on my wife's iMac since I installed 10.3.  It is eating 100% of CPU and accomplishing almost nothing (which I suppose would be normal on a PC).  I'm considering moving her back to 10.2.6 and if that doesn't do it, I will probably have to reinstall VPC.  Too bad her business software is only supported under DOS (!).  Thank God for backups or I'd really be in the dog house.


----------



## jmo (Nov 3, 2003)

Formac Studio TVR only rarely will come up at all.  Calls and emails to Formac go unanswered.  Not getting a warm and fuzzy feeling about Formac here.

---JMO


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 4, 2003)

mounted servers don't show up on the desktop...only the finder   It's not just you.  There are many small bugs, some more annoying than others, but at least we aren't getting crazy kernel panics and having the install eat up our external firewire800 harddrives with our backups on them....errr....wait.....


----------



## quiksan (Nov 4, 2003)

Ifrit said:
			
		

> The 'A' key of my ibook G3 700MHz stopped working After A cleAn instAll of OSX 10.3. At leAst the upper cAse 'A' (shift+A) does work, so I believe  fAulty ibook keyboArd isn't the reAson...




haven't read thru the rest of this thread - so I don't know if you solved this problem yet...

I had the same issue - do you have Synergy installed and running?  I did, and as soon as I turned it off, lowercase 'a' worked again!!!

so until Synergy comes out with a Panther safe version, I won't be using it...  

hope that's the same thing that fixes your issue!


----------



## quiksan (Nov 4, 2003)

doemel said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine has come across a weird problem today: iChat (AV v.2) started acting really weird on his PowerBook on 10.3: He can audio chat with people but not text chat. He's tried it all: All new clean Panther installation, manual "seek and destroy" of any iChat files in /Library, ~/Library and other places but no luck whatsoever, the problem persists. Maybe I should also note that he has a .mac account. Has anyone here experienced (or heard of) a similar problem?




SAME PROBLEM!!!  I can audio chat with the best of em - but can't text chat AT ALL!!!  it's really screwing me up.  also - I'm on a 17" powerbook, and using an AIM account.
help!


2 more problems:
1 - my HP ScanJet 6300C doesn't work - drivers aren't for 10.3 (yet)
2 - software update will say 'starting download' for a LONG time, but never starts.

????

overall, I love Panther, but I'm getting a little frustrated with the various little things I'm finding...


----------



## quiksan (Nov 4, 2003)

oh, also, Safari doesn't work anymore - just looks like it's trying to load a page, but sits forever.  tried reinstalling, but says that my volume is unable to have safari installed on it.
???


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 7, 2003)

Anyone missing characters in the doc or menubar?

http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/chars1.jpg
http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/chars2.jpg
http://www.urbansory.com/macosx/chars3.jpg


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 7, 2003)

Ifrit said:
			
		

> The 'A' key of my ibook G3 700MHz stopped working After A cleAn instAll of OSX 10.3. At leAst the upper cAse 'A' (shift+A) does work, so I believe  fAulty ibook keyboArd isn't the reAson...


I don't if I'm weird or something, but I absolutely busted out laughing at this!  Sorry...


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 8, 2003)

Anyone having a problem with the drop shadows of the icons on the desktop?  They seem to "screw up" after a while....the shadow gets slightly distorted, it's fine once i click the icon....until it happens again, heh.  Fresh install here too, hmm....c'mon 10.3.1


----------



## toast (Nov 8, 2003)

1.
Problem: Exposé takes over QuarkXPress 4 shortcut keys. Is there a way to reverse this ? Palette and guides hiding/showing is essential to Quark.

2.
When rebooting to OS9 (which is on a different partition), the whole thing crashes (MacsBug says: dFSerr line 18). I have to zap PRAM to get it not to crash. All screen settings are then lost, this is my biggest panther drawback.
Would reinstalling OS9 be a solution ? I have 9.22.

3.
When waking up the comp, the screen looks really fuzzy for a few minutes. That's quite normal, but it never happened before.


----------



## b4tn (Nov 9, 2003)

Safari is not nearly as stable.  It has unexpectedly quit several times since the upgrade.  Also suddenly I cant get to sites I regularly visit with safari it says safari cant load any data.  I have to use IE...booooo.

i have tried dumping the pref but that didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## sebas (Nov 10, 2003)

I've just recieved my copy of 10.3 and want to install it this week.
But i'm a little affraid of the messages about Palm Desktop in this forum.
Does anyone got it working??
Or is there a way to get it to work??
I use my Palm a lot, so if it is not working, i will not install 10.3 yet until an update.


----------



## uoba (Nov 10, 2003)

Safari has crashed about 3 times already today. I've found a few instabilities with a few apps getting confused also. Back to Safari... a drop down menu I developed for site is now really slow in Safari (but wasn't in v1)??


----------



## MDLarson (Nov 10, 2003)

OK, I was doing pretty darn awesome with Panther.  It's awesome.

But, I think I found a bug with the screenshot feature.  I was trying to take a screenshot of an Entourage email.  Pressing the space bar turns my cursor into a camera, and I can take a picture of a window without having to drag from one corner to the opposite.

Anyway, it appeared to work, but it sort of acted as if it was _stuck_ in the camera mode.  Like, the first click produced a "Picture 1.pdf" on my desktop and everything appeared normal.  BUT, the very next time I clicked, I heard the camera click again and the PDF file flashed, and appeard to have been overwritten with a new "Picture 1.pdf".  Every click thereafter produced the same results... I even clicked on Pause in my iTunes mini-window and after looking at the PDF, verified that indeed Panther was overwriting my original screenshot file.

I was able to get out of this mode by hitting Command-Shift-4 (no space bar) and immediately hitting the Escape key.

p.s.  How do these things actually get fixed?  Do Apple employees actually visit this thread and take notes?  Do they depend on direct email?  Or... their own Apple-sanctioned forums?


----------



## fryke (Nov 11, 2003)

toast said:
			
		

> 1.
> Problem: Exposé takes over QuarkXPress 4 shortcut keys. Is there a way to reverse this ? Palette and guides hiding/showing is essential to Quark.



Exposé is VERY customisable. Just look at its preference pane...


----------



## d54321k (Nov 11, 2003)

Certain fonts in Flash MX look bad. You can see random simple shapes (triangles and rectangles) between letters and instead of some spaces. So far this happened when I used Copperplate and Bank Gothic (not everywhere). The same files look just fine under Jaguar or 9. Same fonts look just fine in any other application under Panther as well. They are not corrupt.

This is original version of MX, not MX 2004. Still there's no reason for it not to display those fonts correctly under Panther, as Panther is still an OS 10, and MX was designed to run on 10.


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 11, 2003)

I just looked at both those fonts in Flash MX, and they seem fine here. Maybe yours are corrupt?


----------



## twister (Nov 13, 2003)

did we ever find a keychain fix? if i log into any other server from the 'network' area, or an alias icon, it won't save my password.  no matter how many times i try.


----------



## evildan (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow where do I start? My initial Panther install went very well. I was quite happy with it until about a week into using it... then everything seemed to fall apart.

Just about every "apple" component stated to flak out. iChat just stopped working... giving me an "internet" error every time I typed more then one word. 

Safari started double typing text. Every word had two spaces between it. I was unable to do anything but navigate this site... couldn't post with Safari at all. I'm not sure if that was Safari or macosx.com.

Mail has been fine -- I just switched to it when I installed Panther. Sherlock doesn't work. It is unable to load any of the channels. 

The Finder will have "stall moments" where I'll have to wait several seconds for it to catch up to my mouse instructions.

All of this started happening within days of use.

I did a fresh install... and I'm not interested in rebuilding my machine again... I installed 10.3.1 and that didn't seem to help.

I did have a brief improvement when I switched to my "test" user... which had no third party components installed... but then it also started experiencing the same errors as my initial user did... which points it back to Panther.

I'm on a TiBook and it does get a lot of use... I've been thinking of going back to zero on it, but the thought of re-installing everything (yet again) is not appealing.


----------



## Urbansory (Nov 14, 2003)

That sounds serious, my main complaint at this time would be iTunes seems to be slow when I switch between songs, and i mean SLOW, a good 3 second delay, which is just crazy to say the least.


----------



## theed (Nov 15, 2003)

edited for brevity:

My Palm is just fine, I had to reinstall everything but that made it all OK.  10.3 has been little odd for me in general though, just kinda kludgy feeling in some places.  There are some points of dramatic improvement though.  Hardware support seem to be as good as 10.2 for me.

I have a problem with disk images.  I used to be able to mount them quickly without checking them every time, now that's not a preference, they're mounted by the Finder.  But worse, if I (fast)switch to another user and mount all of my disk images, then my normal user can't mount them.  Silent failure.  The other user logging out doesn't help either.  They remain mount points in /Volumes belonging to the other user.  There seems to be a fundamental failing about mounting disk images, especially when talking about multiple users on a system.  Good luck with this one, Apple.

Oh, and Urbansory, I had a T problem with 10 beta I think it was.  It was funny enough that I grabbed a screen shot.  A reboot fixed that one.


----------



## zelemenos (Nov 18, 2003)

Since installing Panther, I have noticed that the Unix type mail account option is missing from Mail.app 1.3


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2003)

10.2 did not like uni type mail accounts either. I wished they would have changed that option back to 10.1 like (when it supported them).


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 18, 2003)

twister said:
			
		

> did we ever find a keychain fix? if i log into any other server from the 'network' area, or an alias icon, it won't save my password.  no matter how many times i try.



Twister

Use the go menu to log into the servers. If they are local servers use the rendezvous name (i.e. twister.local) and keychain will remember the info. Once keychain has the info stored you'll be able to connect from the network area with re-entering the login and password everytime.


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 18, 2003)

bigbadbill said:
			
		

> Twister
> 
> Use the go menu to log into the servers. If they are local servers use the rendezvous name (i.e. twister.local) and keychain will remember the info. Once keychain has the info stored you'll be able to connect from the network area without re-entering the login and password everytime.


----------



## Randman (Nov 18, 2003)

My Safari was flaking out (just installed last night and didn't have a lot of time to experiment). My AirPort signal was going on strong, and my System Update was flaky. On broadband, it took 3 times to get the small 10.3.1 update installed. Got it and repaired permissions, but couldn't get the bluetooth and airport updates installed. And the bt is so small, it should have taken less than 30 seconds to download. Tried it 6 times with no luck.


----------



## bladerun (Nov 19, 2003)

1 - I updated 10.2.8 on my PowerMac G4 dual processor to Panther. Safari does not work anymore: the new version installed by Panther terminates immediately

2 - Virtual PC cannot work in full screen mode on the secondary screen

3 - I tried to install Panther on my PowerBook G4 titanium 500MHz, but after disk check it reported an error and the installation stopped.


----------



## montylee (Nov 19, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> This is from MacFixIt yesterday;
> 
> Palm confirms that Desktop Software 4.1 problem We previously reportedproblems with the installation of Palm's Desktop Software 4.1 under Mac OS X 10.2.8. Now MacFixIt reader Kate has confirmed with Palm technical support that the software will have problems Mac OS X 10.3 (Panther) as well:
> 
> ...


----------



## macnewguy (Nov 19, 2003)

1. Safari crashed twice out of 3 or 4 times when I dragged a picture into it.
2.Chess crashed.
3. MS Word crashed/unexpectedly quit twice.

None of these things happened with panther, which was my only OS before this.


----------



## Chris Belwinds (Nov 20, 2003)

Britannica 202 Standard version does not run anymore. It crashes upon search.


----------



## theed (Nov 20, 2003)

macnewguy, your problems are not consistent with anything else I've seen from Panther.  I think your problems are only tangentially related to your OS upgrade.  It may be time for a wipe and reinstall for you.  Can't make Chess crash, and the only problem I've had with safari and dragging images to it is that it sometimes won't open them.  It hasn't crashed on any drag behaviour I've thrown at it.

Do you have the hardware check CD?  Or a good checkup utility like something from micromat?  You may want to check the integrity of your HD and RAM.

My new bug is a font type bug.  put the word 'finder' into a standard text field in Helvetica size 14 or so and then try to select just the word 'in' inside of 'finder' - the fi letters conjoin and don't let you select them individually.  Really minor, and a little bit font specific.


----------



## fryke (Nov 28, 2003)

I guess that's ligatures actually _working_ - but I can't repeat this on my computer... By 'text field' - do you mean a form field? Guess not, as you can't set font sizes for text input fields... In TextEdit - at any text size, I can't confirm your bug... This is on Mac OS X 10.3.2 7D15 with Extensis Suitcase X1 handling my fonts, so one of these things might be important...


----------



## jimbaar (Nov 29, 2003)

I just upgraded, it took me almost 3 hours. And now I can not run Limewire anymore. And It seems that i can not run Acquistion either. So as a result; no more downloading for me anymore (maybe it's for the better, because it will keep me of the illegal stuff )


----------



## lurk (Nov 30, 2003)

I can't get any gamma correction on my 667 mhz TiBook to work.  If I try to calibrate the display the gamma slider doesn't do anything and even installing an extreme profile makes no difference.

Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## jimbaar (Dec 2, 2003)

i had excell stop unexpectedly (how do you write that BTW?) and the only program that was running weanwhile was word.
could it be M$-soft-incompatibility?


----------



## owaters (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone else have problems with labels of files not displaying correctly when a file is in the top left of the desktop?

Leave a file in the top left part of your screen and I guarentee it will display incorrectly eventually....

See attatched image.


----------



## evildan (Dec 5, 2003)

owaters,

I am conducting a test on my TiBook. I'll let you know if it changes colors... do I need to do anything other then label it and move it there?


----------



## owaters (Dec 5, 2003)

evildan said:
			
		

> owaters,
> 
> I am conducting a test on my TiBook. I'll let you know if it changes colors... do I need to do anything other then label it and move it there?



Its not actually labelling a file a specific colour, it's the file name displaying incorrectly. See the attatched image. Appears as though the shadow is bust.


----------



## evildan (Dec 5, 2003)

Ah, I've had that happened when I tried to just upgrade to Panther. I've since done a complete instal and things have been bug free!


----------



## owaters (Dec 5, 2003)

Hmmm, I am having the same problem on computers which have had panther completely installed as opposed to upgraded.


----------



## jstonemo (Dec 17, 2003)

1. Font conflicts; specifically Helvetica and Courier. I have Suitcase installed and my Postscript fonts are what is conflicting with the System fonts.

2. Safari is becoming a hog. Noticed my system was slowing down so I check the Process Viewer. Safari was taking up 189 mb of RAM, with only one window open and no tabs open. Quit Safari and system sped back up. I have 896 mb of RAM installed, so that shouldn't be too much of a problem with virtual memory swaps. The only other programs active at that time were Illustrator and Photoshop which were both using less than 80 mb of RAM. If a web browser is using more memory than Photoshop, then something isn't right.

3. Save a new file to a folder and it doesn't appear in a program's dialog box when trying to open the file in a different program. Yes, the file is viewable by both programs. If I switch the view from list to panes and back again, the new files will finally show up.

4. Junk mail filter stopped working after a month in Panther. Can't figure out why; didn't change any settings at all.

5. In Sherlock, when I launch it, it doesn't automatically highlight the box to type in my search word. It does work sometimes, sometimes not. Plus, when it doesn't not highlight the search box, I can't tab over to force it to highlight the box.

6. This might not be Panther, just some corruption, but it doesn't shutdown from the Shutdown command in the Apple pulldown menu. I usually have to force it to shutdown via the Terminal.

This was a complete install of Panther on a G4/867 w/896 mb RAM.


----------



## evildan (Dec 18, 2003)

This has really been bugging me since my Panther install... Anyone else seeing this.

There is a spot in the divider of the Finder window that suddenly becomes white and shows junk visuals.

(see attached).


----------



## bobw (Dec 18, 2003)

I haven't seen this. Have you tried deleting any plists files?


----------



## evildan (Dec 18, 2003)

yup... and that was one of the issues that provoked me to do a complete re-install on my TiBook. I did it and the issue came up almost right away. Very strange.

As soon as I grab the divider to resize it the Finder wakes up and redraws the effected area.


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 18, 2003)

I use the new Adobe Creative Suite (Illustrator, Photoshop and InDesign) and I have been getting alot of application crashes (like 10 crashes in an 8 hour day). I didn't have the Adobe CS before Panther, so don't really know if it is a Panther issue or an Adobe issue, but I feel like I'm back in OS 9, saving my document evertime a make a change and holding my breath praying the app. doesn't crash again.


----------



## evildan (Dec 19, 2003)

I know that IDesign has been kind of unstable at times for me... but Photoshop and Illustrator have been rock solid for the most part. I don't think Photoshop has caused me problems since my updating it to 7.0.1.


----------



## bigbadbill (Dec 19, 2003)

Is anyone else having trouble with any of the new Adobe CS programs? I guess I am going to revert back to the older versions of these Adobe apps which ran just fine on Panther before. Not really sure what else to do since I am running a fresh/clean installed OS and all other apps seem to run without problems. Guess I'll be spending alot of time at the Adobe boothes come MWSF 2004 ...


----------



## fryke (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm having no issues with Adobe PS, ID, Illu and GoLive (all CS) on Panther. Been working in all apps for a few weeks now. Maybe it's a font issue... I'd check all of your fonts with a tool and also try to work in the apps with only a basic set of known-to-be-good fonts enabled.


----------



## mr. k (Dec 19, 2003)

My panther system has been intermittently locking up - not jut one app - but the whole enviroment.  I've had to do two forced reboots this week!
I think it might be that there are two or three logged in users, and I only have 256MB of ram, I'm guessing the system would lock up when there was no more ram...


----------



## Arden (Dec 20, 2003)

I did an archive & install of Panther today, and when I booted, I found a Dock that keeps crashing, an Exposé that doesn't work, and a Command-Tab that doesn't work either.  I've updated to 10.3.2, and nothing.  I FUS'd (well, at least something works) to a guest account, and I get none of these problems.  I do have a few "goodies" installed, and I suspect there's a conflict somewhere in there.

Also, what permissions do I have to set to Safari for it to be useable in a non-admin account?


----------



## bobw (Dec 20, 2003)

Time to wipe the drive and install fresh.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 20, 2003)

I'd suggest that as well, Arden. Do you have a recent backup of your files? 
We'll keep the thumbs up for your Panther


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, I backed up my Documents folder before installing the black kitty, but my Applications folders take up more space, and there's my System Folder, and Previous System, and Library... oh well, I'll live Dockless for now and devote some time to it later.  When I'm not around or something.  CCC does wonders...


----------



## Hidden Gekko (Dec 21, 2003)

My lower cAse A key won't work At All


----------



## Arden (Dec 22, 2003)

Okay, as of this very moment I've backed up my hard drive, cleanly installed Panther, and updated it, and as soon as I'm done on the forum (on the G3 right now), I'm going to start rebuilding my OS X life.  Hopefully I can figure out what was giving me problems before.


----------



## evildan (Dec 23, 2003)

Despite the availability of the upgrade feature on upcoming osx installation cds, from now on I'm going to do a clean install all the time. 

I seem to regret the decision to upgrade just about every time I do it. I suppose reformatting the hard drive once a year isn't too bad.


----------



## capneb (Dec 23, 2003)

Panther's loginwindow just woke up frm sleep and when I typed in my password...

I COULD READ IT!

Then it locked up and I had to restart.

Also, when I try to print to a DesignJet 755CM from VectorWorks, VW crashes every time. It used to work fine in Jaguar.

Also, Apple has changed the magic printers yet again! One used to be able to option-click AddPrinter and then Advanced and a list of all printers on the network would "magically" appear.  That was slightly augmented from 10.1, which made it easy to see all printers without knowing any secret key-clicks.  Now in Panther, what do you do to force all network printers to appear?

Panther is the buggiest version of OS X yet!


----------



## AlexC (Dec 23, 2003)

Someone knows how works localization of Panther? I've italian version and suddenly all folders such as Applications, Library, ... that first were in italian now have their names in english, but Finder menus are still in italian!


----------



## wstubbe (Dec 23, 2003)

The little pull-down menus in appliations that let you hoose a number of choices doesn't work as of Panther upgrade.

I'm running a 500 mhz. Indigo, CDRW iMac 
with 256 mb ram.  If that makes any difference


----------



## capneb (Dec 23, 2003)

I also had icons change to become icons of other file types and had GetInfo window allow me to change permissions without entering password... SOMETIMES.

Safari hs never crashed so much on me since it came out as it has in the last three weeks!!


----------



## iPenguin (Dec 26, 2003)

wstubbe said:
			
		

> The little pull-down menus in appliations that let you hoose a number of choices doesn't work as of Panther upgrade.



yeah, I noticed that too... You have to click it about a million times for the pull down menu to drop down, and stay that way...  Luckily you can also use the arrow keys to navigate pull down menus like that.


----------



## wstubbe (Dec 27, 2003)

iPenguin said:
			
		

> yeah, I noticed that too... You have to click it about a million times for the pull down menu to drop down, and stay that way...  Luckily you can also use the arrow keys to navigate pull down menus like that.



Cool! Thanx for the info.


----------



## juishi (Dec 30, 2003)

My Mail.app (1.3.2) doesn't work very well. It never stops trying to connect imap-server that is down. It just keeps trying and trying to connect the server. And if I try to quit the application, it'll just close all the windows and never quit itself. Again it's time to force quit.

...juishi


----------



## hauffen (Dec 30, 2003)

akeel6 said:
			
		

> Printer setup utility wont add hp 5550 printer
> keeps crashing? any others with this problem any suggestions?



My Brother HL-5040 printer, which worked fine under 10.2.8, won't work with Panther. I downloaded the driver that Brother posted for Panther. I used Printer Setup Utility, but it keeps saying there's no printer driver installed.

Also, most of my applications, including Safari, crashes when I hit Quit.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 31, 2003)

Verify and repair permissions with disk utility. 
Trash the pref file - should be in home>Library>Preferences

Did you check the Brother web site for troubleshooting tips? I would contact them.


----------



## hauffen (Dec 31, 2003)

I did Verify and Repair, several times. I even tried the "fsch -y" trick, used with 10.2.8. I did not trash Prefs (dumb me!). I will do that before trying to talk to Brother tech support again this morning.
Thanks Cheryl. Have a great 2004!

Alberto


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 1, 2004)

I have a problem on my 17" iMac. When I restart my monitor brightness is turned all the way down everytime.


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

Bill: Try repairing your permissions.

I looked through my preference files to try to determine which (if any) control screen brightness, but I couldn't find anything so I couldn't tell you which preferences to toss if the above didn't work.


----------



## solrac (Jan 2, 2004)

Well I didn't see this posted:
When I have icons on the desktop, especially pictures with a preview of the picture as the icon (especially as saved by Photoshop), and I select a few of them, and drag them, the Finder instantly crashes. (Everything disappears, and then the Finder comes back after a few seconds.) This never happens with normal icons... only picture preview icons, or mixes of those and regular icons. Very frustrating. Existed Pre 10.3.2 as well...


----------



## Capodastra (Jan 3, 2004)

Have installed Panther on my iMac 400mhz but the 'cubin' will not work when fast changing logged users. I installed it on my 800mhz G4 at work and that works OK.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Gambit (Jan 4, 2004)

I've had no problems at all with Panther. 

Did a clean install (but did a "repair" with disk ut. both before AND after the installation).

I wanted to do an "Archive install" and did that firstly. 
Got into trouble there, so I went back and wiped everything with a sprinkly, new and shiny Panther installation.

Of  course, I have no illusions of that every app. that I used (small or big) will run on Panther without at least an upgrade or so. 
Those that were not upgraded for Panther I avoided (had many smaller haxies and apps backed up that I threw away).
Actually, I try to stay clear from as many "trixing" apps as possible, for now.

I think that (since Panther is rather new) it would be wise to give it some time to get rid of the bugs (that I, thank God, have not encountered...knock on wood).

Regards,
/G


----------



## eric halfabee (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Cap...

For the 'cubin' effect you need a Mac that has a 16 MB or higher graphics card (has to be compatible too, ie Nvidia, ATI). Thats why you see it on your G4 and not on your iMac.


Cheers

eric


----------



## SatNam (Jan 8, 2004)

hi

since installing panther , everytime i try to open desktop/screensaver , system prefs immediately crashes - have downloaded10.3.2 which hasn't made any difference and run repair disk permissions which also hasn't helped. am running an ibook 5oomhz g3 , 640mgs ram. 
any ideas  would be much appreciated
thanks

satnam


----------



## andychrist (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you do an Archive and Install? Do you still have any menu extras that open the defunct Desktop Preferences Pane?  If so, disable that old pane!


----------



## solrac (Jan 8, 2004)

i had this desktop / screensaver problem myself, for a few days. Then one day it fixed itself and hasn't come back since.


----------



## PoEzra (Jan 12, 2004)

1) SMB no longer works. Worse, connect to server is no longer an option.

2) Second, no matter how many times I've run PRAM on my G4 laptop, the dang fan is blowing again a day or two later,


----------



## bigbadbill (Jan 13, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Bill: Try repairing your permissions.
> 
> I looked through my preference files to try to determine which (if any) control screen brightness, but I couldn't find anything so I couldn't tell you which preferences to toss if the above didn't work.



I thought this did the trick, but after a couple of restarts my monitor went dim again.


----------



## lilbandit (Jan 17, 2004)

Lightwave 3d 7 : The graph editor in the layout section crashes the programme when the user clicks on the timeline


----------

